# Happy Birthday!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday to Four Outbackers!*









*polygraphpat
[email protected]
Randey
patsybama*

I hope you all have great days!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Happy Birthday to 4 Outbackers!!
polygraphpat, Randey, patsybama, randey [email protected]
Hope you all have a Great Day!!*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW!!! A FOUR-FER!!!!

Hope you ALL have great days!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope all of you have a GREAT B-Day...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> *WOW!!! A FOUR-FER!!!!*


*

Is that a record? I think it may be!

Happy Trails,
Doug

Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *WOW!!! A FOUR-FER!!!!*


*

Is that a record? I think it may be!

Happy Trails,
Doug

Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!
[/quote]
Think so....but you hold the archives, don't you?*


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Is that what this is? I thought it was a Chalupa!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Is that what this is? I thought it was a Chalupa!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


I thought it was post padding .........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Is that what this is? I thought it was a Chalupa!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


I thought it was post padding .........








[/quote]
Just stand back and watch the pros, Tami
School is in session!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Is that what this is? I thought it was a Chalupa!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> ...


I thought it was post padding .........








[/quote]
Just stand back and watch the pros, Tami
School is in session!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]








I think our fearless leader is having a relaspe ........







He is on a mission


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*YEEEEEEEE HHHHAAAAAAWWWWW!!!!!*

I'm comin home, Mother!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *YEEEEEEEE HHHHAAAAAAWWWWW!!!!!*
> 
> I'm comin home, Mother!!!
> 
> ...


Off your drugs today, SIR!! ??


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Maybe a bit too much Koolaid ????


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> *YEEEEEEEE HHHHAAAAAAWWWWW!!!!!*
> 
> I'm comin home, Mother!!!
> 
> ...


Off your drugs today, SIR!! ??
[/quote]

Nah. I think HE is on steroids.

Oh by the way, I got a little sidetracked.































Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> *YEEEEEEEE HHHHAAAAAAWWWWW!!!!!*
> 
> I'm comin home, Mother!!!
> 
> ...


Off your drugs today, SIR!! ??[/quote]
Nah. I think HE is on steroids.[/quote]
Maybe too much practice blowing up  inflating the pub & church


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> *YEEEEEEEE HHHHAAAAAAWWWWW!!!!!*
> 
> I'm comin home, Mother!!!
> 
> ...


Off your drugs today, SIR!! ??[/quote]
Nah. I think HE is on steroids.[/quote]
Maybe too much practice blowing up  inflating the pub & church
[/quote]

Could be.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> *YEEEEEEEE HHHHAAAAAAWWWWW!!!!!*
> 
> I'm comin home, Mother!!!
> 
> ...


Off your drugs today, SIR!! ??[/quote]
Nah. I think HE is on steroids.[/quote]
Maybe too much practice blowing up  inflating the pub & church
[/quote]

Could be.








[/quote]

Just high on life, ladies!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if its life or something else!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> I'm not sure if its life or something else!


NOT going there


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys crack me up!
But nice try at padding your post counts!









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> You guys crack me up!
> But nice try at padding your post counts!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

X2


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

X 3


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> X 3


Yeah - what she said!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

X4






























(Sorry... it looked like fun!)

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> X4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, you're BAD!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> X4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, you're BAD!
[/quote]
You oughta hear what Shannon has to say about it


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> X4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, you're BAD!
[/quote]
You oughta hear what Shannon has to say about it















[/quote]

Maybe Shannon is away?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> X4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, you're BAD!
[/quote]
You oughta hear what Shannon has to say about it















[/quote]

Maybe Shannon is away?








[/quote]
No... Just shaking her head!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

She is enjoying you having a good time I'm sure.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know about that.









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I don't know about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

